# Do u like my wheels?



## iluvmygolf4 (Feb 9, 2002)

I just put these on a few days ago - don't think I posted them in this forum, but anyway, here goes.....they are replica's of the OZ Racing Vela's but with a few little differences.
Tyre size:
Dunlop SP 7000 225/45/17
































Or,if those don't work, try these:
http://www.iluvmygti.50megs.com/mags1.JPG 
http://www.iluvmygti.50megs.com/mags2.JPG 
http://www.iluvmygti.50megs.com/mags3.JPG 
http://www.iluvmygti.50megs.com/mags4.JPG 



[Modified by iluvmygolf4, 2:56 AM 12-4-2002]


----------



## AD (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (Gelly)*

Agreed; you definitely need suspension. 
No offence too, but the rims look a little too 'fancy' and intricately designed for a simple car like the Golf. The wheels alone, I like, but i don't think it _necessarily_ fits the lines of the golf. Larger may look better, though.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (iluvmygolf4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do u like my wheels?[HR][/HR]​Do u? Isn't that all that matters?


----------



## SlientG60 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (f1forkvr6)*

it's the owner's thought of their own rides. but if you want to hear my opinion of those rims, get another set. More to VW euro style. but again it's your choice.


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (iluvmygolf4)*

NOPE they are ugly


----------



## WaynesNhere (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I guess they are honest








As long as you like them though like one said.


----------



## iluvmygolf4 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (WaynesNhere)*

OK, those were a set of "trial" wheels....here is what I decided to put on now......what do u think?
More EURO style don't u think?
If u r wondering.....they r also 17's.


----------



## VWJGT3 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (iluvmygolf4)*

DUDE!!!!! That's scary man you need to get rid of all of the meat on the rim dude. Bigger wheel, a must for suspension...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20Vstyle (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (VWJGT3)*

damn http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif my .02


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (VWJGT3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bigger wheel, a must for suspension...[HR][/HR]​






















Bigger wheels are more difficult for the suspension to control and can degrade performance ... but if you don't care about performance on with the 20" wheels










[Modified by f1forkvr6, 3:25 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (f1forkvr6)*

i dont like them


----------



## Quickgti18t (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (nielksj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (Quickgti18t)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (WOB GTI)*

tires are better....


----------



## DEFCON_Theory80 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Do u like my wheels? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do u like my wheels?
Do u? Isn't that all that matters?







[HR][/HR]​true, do you..? you didn't put them on your car for nothing right..? if you like em great..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i wouldn't put them on my car though..


----------

